# ?

## vetal115

,      ,    ,         (, , , ) ,        .     ,       ,   ,    ,          .  ̲    ,     ,      ,   2006 ,    .    ?

----------


## RAMM

.   .  .

----------


## vetal115

> .   .  .

    ,  ,     .        .           .     : "           ....".

----------


## vetal115

. ϳ      ,  ' ,   .     ,      ,    ,       .       ,          ,  ,    .
       ,        .   ,  - .   .

----------


## Cveha

,       ,         ,        .)))

----------

